# Oil change



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

how often you guys do a oil change on your car. Do you wait for the light to come on ? or change it on a 3 month schedule or whatever.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

7k


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Every car is different also matters what oil you use 
All of my cars reccomend 10k mile changes with synthetic oil so I do that. I use Rotella T6 and have it on auto order via Amazon with the auto order it brings it down to $19 a gallon. I use to do it myself but found a local shop that for $12 does the full oil change when u bring your own oil and filter. I do a lot of highway driving but if I was doing a lot of stop and go and more city driving I'd probably change it a little sooner


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

newboy718 said:


> how often you guys do a oil change on your car. Do you wait for the light to come on ? or change it on a 3 month schedule or whatever.


When does your owners manual say to change it?


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm gonna read it today but I do a lot of stop and go driving.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Cold starts in very cold climates are hard on your engine, stop and go traffic, or hot restarts are not.

New cars turn off at stop lights once warm to save fuel, it's not severe use.

Dirt roads are severe use.
Drag racing is severe use.

Being stuck in traffic is a cakewalk for a modern car.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

3750 miles then a oil change so I'm guessing I'll do one in the next to weeks. That's the manufacture suggestion. Or probably next month the latest.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

newboy718 said:


> 3750 miles then a oil change so I'm guessing I'll do one in the next to weeks. That's the manufacture suggestion. Or probably next month the latest.


blah you can stretch that to 5k no problem


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yea I'm thinking about stretching it because prior to that I drove about 40 k miles without one. This is my first car so excuse me for not knowing any better 67k I'm a do my next oil change my recent one was 62k.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

newboy718 said:


> Yea I'm thinking about stretching it because prior to that I drove about 40 k miles without one. This is my first car so excuse me for not knowing any better 67k I'm a do my next oil change my recent one was 62k.


I don't know what car you have, but if you use synthetic (any)- you can change it every 7-10K, just check the level.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

2013 Hyundai Elantra gls


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

If you drive it mostly in the city and don't race- change every 7500 or more ( but, please, not 40K), check oil level regularly. Everything less than that just a waist of time and money.


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yea I was dumb before thanks I just drive city and highway no racing at all.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

newboy718 said:


> Yea I was dumb before thanks I just drive city and highway no racing at all.


You mean you weren't racing your Elantra ?? lol


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Every 5K using full synthetic. May be overkill, but better safe than sorry, especially with a direct injected engine and possible fuel dilution considerations. I also check the level once a week. Check your owners manual, and if you decide to go longer between oil changes than you do now, make sure you're checking the oil level. Some cars burn oil (Subaru is in the midst of a class action suit over sever oil burn issues with some of their newer cars) so you don't want to be in a spot where you run the engine low on oil.

If you drive a Hyundai, you may indeed have one of their GDI engines (direct injection). Not sure when GDI made it to the Elantras, but the Sonata/Optima has had it since 2011. The 2.4 in my Sonata does burn a slight bit of oil when run for extended periods of time (i.e. rideshare).


----------



## newboy718 (Apr 26, 2017)

I just got it changed around 62 k now it's 66k so I have a little time I'm gonna change it at 67500 k


----------



## Uber Shenanigans (Mar 24, 2017)

15000 miles


----------



## atomck (Mar 7, 2017)

I sold my 2008 Toyota Sienna van to my son. It now has 470,000 km (294,000 miles) on it. We change the oil every 10K. The motor uses no oil and runs as good as the day the car was new. Motor wise it has had a couple of timing belts and a water pump. The rest of the car has had no issues. Only full synthetic Mobil 1 since its first oil change. We are aiming for 800,000 km's. I think it will do it, if the rest of the car holds up around it.


----------



## Uber Shenanigans (Mar 24, 2017)

Use amsoil you can run 25000 miles


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

with the new mobil1 annual protection, you can go up to 20,000 miles


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

I like to get 5000 miles out of Quaker State High Mileage oil with Pro Tec filter. I have used the $36 a jug synthetic oil, and get no more life out of it. And in my case, using synthetic caused leaks. 318K miles and runs great. Looking down into the oil fill port I can see the engine is very clean.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

pennzoil ultra premium every time schedule maintenance comes up.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

azndriver87 said:


> pennzoil ultra premium every time schedule maintenance comes up.


I used that once. It came out brown, which told me it was doing a good job cleaning engine. It is made from natural gas. Pennzoil and Quaker State are both made by Shell now.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

8-10k. I know my car wont blow up past 5k.



atomck said:


> I sold my 2008 Toyota Sienna van to my son. It now has 470,000 km (294,000 miles) on it. We change the oil every 10K. The motor uses no oil and runs as good as the day the car was new. Motor wise it has had a couple of timing belts and a water pump. The rest of the car has had no issues. Only full synthetic Mobil 1 since its first oil change. We are aiming for 800,000 km's. I think it will do it, if the rest of the car holds up around it.


Should have the 3.5 liter engine with a timing chain, it will outlast the transmission and the body of the van. I have the same engine. Only concern is waterpump every 100-120k


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

My concern is the oil filter. Are they designed to last 7500 miles? 10,000? 15,000?

I don't know the answer. Maybe someone on this forum does? And if the filter is left in after it's designed life, what are the negatives?


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> My concern is the oil filter. Are they designed to last 7500 miles? 10,000? 15,000?
> 
> I don't know the answer. Maybe someone on this forum does? And if the filter is left in after it's designed life, what are the negatives?


Some filter manufacturers, usually the very overpriced ones, promote 15000 mile filters. NO WAY! Buy a good filter, and change oil and filter when oil monitor says to do it, if so equipped. If A filter gets too dirty it will bypass. The oil will not get filtered, and just return to the engine. Avoid filters with dome end bypass, as this will put dirt from the filter, back into the engine, when in by pass mode, like during cold start up. Some filters are very good, some are overpriced, and some of the known names, are cheap junk. Motorcraft offers a PDF downloadable file. In this file Motorcraft does a comparison to their filters, with several name brand filters. It cuts open and explains the inner workings of competing filters. You can also check you tube for filter examinations as well. Some people run the most overpriced (and IMHO over rated) filters 15000 plus miles. Filters have a dirt holding capacity, which is measured in grams.

Micron rating is something to check out when buying filters. Some filters are capable of holding dirt small as 5 micros, but I tend to believe these would clogged early. They are great filters for racing, since racing filters get changed often, but I can't see them having long life for rideshare use. IIRC, a micron is about the size of a human red blood cell. As far as filters go, the best I have found are Wix, Napa Gold, ProTec and Motorcraft. Yeah, I know some are fans of Amsoil, and K&N, but after seeing them cut open, I am no longer a fan. Mobile is a good filter, but it employs dome end bypass, (at least for my application ) and therefore, it is one of the overpriced ones I avoid. Look for filters that do not have dome end bypass, but do have silicon anti drain back valves, metal center tube (not plastic) metal media end caps (not composite) at least 50 media pleats, and (my preference) coil instead of leaf springs, even though Motorcraft uses leaf springs they are excellent filters, and come at a good price. I would never run a filter past 8500 miles, and 7500 is the max for, some guys go much higher, but that's just me. I am a real stickler when it comes to fluids and filters. My ride share car has just turned 318K miles, and I plan to make it to 500K if I keep doing rideshare. So to answer your question, if a filter is used beyond its capacity, it will bypass. Dirty oil will be unfiltered and put back into engine.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Some filter manufacturers, usually the very overpriced ones, promote 15000 mile filters. NO WAY! Buy a good filter, and change oil and filter when oil monitor says to do it, if so equipped. If A filter gets too dirty it will bypass. The oil will not get filtered, and just return to the engine. Avoid filters with dome end bypass, as this will put dirt from the filter, back into the engine, when in by pass mode, like during cold start up. Some filters are very good, some are overpriced, and some of the known names, are cheap junk. Motorcraft offers a PDF downloadable file. In this file Motorcraft does a comparison to their filters, with several name brand filters. It cuts open and explains the inner workings of competing filters. You can also check you tube for filter examinations as well. Some people run the most overpriced (and IMHO over rated) filters 15000 plus miles. Filters have a dirt holding capacity, which is measured in grams.
> 
> Micron rating is something to check out when buying filters. Some filters are capable of holding dirt small as 5 micros, but I tend to believe these would clogged early. They are great filters for racing, since racing filters get changed often, but I can't see them having long life for rideshare use. IIRC, a micron is about the size of a human red blood cell. As far as filters go, the best I have found are Wix, Napa Gold, ProTec and Motorcraft. Yeah, I know some are fans of Amsoil, and K&N, but after seeing them cut open, I am no longer a fan. Mobile is a good filter, but it employs dome end bypass, (at least for my application ) and therefore, it is one of the overpriced ones I avoid. Look for filters that do not have dome end bypass, but do have silicon anti drain back valves, metal center tube (not plastic) metal media end caps (not composite) at least 50 media pleats, and (my preference) coil instead of leaf springs, even though Motorcraft uses leaf springs they are excellent filters, and come at a good price. I would never run a filter past 8500 miles, some do, but that's just me. I am a real stickler when it comes to fluids and filters. My ride share car has just turned 318K miles, and I plan to make if to 500K if I keep doing rideshare. So to answer your question, if a filter is used beyond its capacity, it will bypass. Dirty oil will be unfiltered and put back into engine.


That is the point I am trying to make. Some mfrs say their oil will go 15,000 miles. If the filter fails at 10,000, what good is an oil that is supposed to last longer?


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

mikes424 said:


> That is the point I am trying to make. Some mfrs say their oil will go 15,000 miles. If the filter fails at 10,000, what good is an oil that is supposed to last longer?


Oil loses its additives over time. I have not seen any public available tests of used oil at 15K miles, explaining how much if any of the additives are left. Filters are cheap, an engine isn't. Yeah I read all the hype about 15000-25000 mile filters, a certain overpriced company pushes, but I never fell for it. Stating they have tests to prove their oil and filters are just to me, again just my opinion, it just marketing. Using a good oil, SN rated, with a good, not overpriced, over marketed filter, and change when the engine manufacturer says. Yeah, seems some oil marketers state 15000 mile oil, but say nothing of the filter. Yours is a legitimate concern. Maybe you could just replace the filter every 7500 miles. There are companies that will do an used oil analysis. Send in the sample, and they will run spectrum analysis, and send you the results. That way you can see if you 15000 mile oil has any life left st 15000K. The test will also tell you if the filter was working correctly.



mikes424 said:


> That is the point I am trying to make. Some mfrs say their oil will go 15,000 miles. If the filter fails at 10,000, what good is an oil that is supposed to last longer?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Filters are cheap $3-8 You guys can make it back in 1 or 2 trips. Filters can last 5-15k miles or more. I get mine changed when the oil is changed every 8k.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

atomck said:


> I sold my 2008 Toyota Sienna van to my son. It now has 470,000 km (294,000 miles) on it. We change the oil every 10K. The motor uses no oil and runs as good as the day the car was new. Motor wise it has had a couple of timing belts and a water pump. The rest of the car has had no issues. Only full synthetic Mobil 1 since its first oil change. We are aiming for 800,000 km's. I think it will do it, if the rest of the car holds up around it.


My 2004 sienna has 300k miles. Last time I checked my oil it was dry with no drop. I was surprised I didn't blow up the engine. The oil change shop made me sign a consent form of empty oil. I'm sure I have a lick somewhere. But I'll hoping to drive my sienna to 350k miles and get something else


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

5k conventional, 7500 full synthetic. oil and filter from Walmart, do it yourself, back on the road in an hour.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> 5k conventional, 7500 full synthetic. oil and filter from Walmart, do it yourself, back on the road in an hour.


Yes, I agree with those numbers. Walmart oil, at last check was made by Conoco Phillips. Conoco also makes Motorcraft oil and O'Reilly's Auto Parts house brand oil. Not sure about Walmart filters, but most likely built by Champ or Purolatorto Walmart spec. I have never used Walmart oil, but have used their Mercon V trans fluid.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Camry with the 2.4l "oil burner" engine. The engine consumes so much oil it's only worth putting conventional in it. Synthetic would be good for 10k but it burns many quarts over that distance, so not worth it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

My personal car gets synthetic go juice every 5,000 miles. My Harley Trike gets a change every 3 months regardless of how many miles i put on it.


The taxi... I know the company changes the oil, not sure when or how many miles it is... But the car rarely has a change oil light on, and almost never a check engine light.


And if anyone wants to make fun of me driving the Harley Davidson equivilant of a big wheels go ahead, i just don't want to drive a regular motorcycle with a prosthetic leg.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And if anyone wants to make fun of me driving the Harley Davidson equivilant of a big wheels go ahead, i just don't want to drive a regular motorcycle with a prosthetic leg.


There was a motorcycle courier in the city I used to ride in who had one arm. He used to ride like an absolute lunatic; the odds on him keeping his remaining arm weren't too great.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

elelegido said:


> There was a motorcycle courier in the city I used to ride in who had one arm. He used to ride like an absolute lunatic; the odds on him keeping his remaining arm weren't too great.


Riding a trike with one leg isn't that bad, it just needed a couple of control mods. The reason i'm on a 3 wheeled motorbike is because deep down i know i'm a gimp.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Riding a trike with one leg isn't that bad, it just needed a couple of control mods. The reason i'm on a 3 wheeled motorbike is because deep down i know i'm a gimp.


Better safe than sorry.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My personal car gets synthetic go juice every 5,000 miles. My Harley Trike gets a change every 3 months regardless of how many miles i put on it.
> 
> The taxi... I know the company changes the oil, not sure when or how many miles it is... But the car rarely has a change oil light on, and almost never a check engine light.
> 
> And if anyone wants to make fun of me driving the Harley Davidson equivilant of a big wheels go ahead, i just don't want to drive a regular motorcycle with a prosthetic leg.


A lot of people ride 3 wheel Harleys.
For various reasons.
Handles better than a bike with a sidecar.
3 wheel Harleys aint cheapbeither !
You have a trunk on it ?



newboy718 said:


> how often you guys do a oil change on your car. Do you wait for the light to come on ? or change it on a 3 month schedule or whatever.


My owners manuel calls for every 7,500. Miles.
I use Mobil 1 synthetic which states i am good for 15,000 miles.
My dealer tries to get me in every 4,000-5,000 miles.
I change it every 7,000 miles.



Kembolicous said:


> Yes, I agree with those numbers. Walmart oil, at last check was made by Conoco Phillips. Conoco also makes Motorcraft oil and O'Reilly's Auto Parts house brand oil. Not sure about Walmart filters, but most likely built by Champ or Purolatorto Walmart spec. I have never used Walmart oil, but have used their Mercon V trans fluid.


Use walmart synthetic in my truck.
Use Mobil 1 synthetic in my car.
Used Penzoil and Penzoil synthetic for over 30 years. Until Quaker State bought them.
The mechanics i worked with at Halliburton dropped Penzoil also after Quaker state bought them.

We used to buy motor oil by the 55 gallon drum and the 500 gallon transport there.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Better safe than sorry.
> 
> A lot of people ride 3 wheel Harleys.
> For various reasons.
> ...


Honestly i just don't feel safe on a 2 wheeler anymore... It's probobly more psychological than that I "CAN'T" do it or anything.

It's funny you say that it handles better than the side car, I felt exactly that when i was test driving it before i bought it.

But yes I have the trunk, big enough for a medium duffel bag or to lock a pair of Helmets up.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> with the new mobil1 annual protection, you can go up to 20,000 miles


It's also $50 for a five quart jug of it. You'd be better off just buying a couple comparable synthetic jugs for the same price and change your oil once during that year. I would not be comfortable pushing an oil 20k miles and if you have an engine problem, you're going to face some hard questions for warranty work.

Ultimately, I would go by the interval your car recommends, which these days is usually 7500+ miles.



Kembolicous said:


> Yes, I agree with those numbers. Walmart oil, at last check was made by Conoco Phillips. Conoco also makes Motorcraft oil and O'Reilly's Auto Parts house brand oil. Not sure about Walmart filters, but most likely built by Champ or Purolatorto Walmart spec. I have never used Walmart oil, but have used their Mercon V trans fluid.


I'm not sure what you mean by "Wal Mart oil" and "Wal Mart filters", but Wal Mart carries all the major brands of oil and filters.

It's the cheapest place I've found to buy oil.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "Wal Mart oil" and "Wal Mart filters", but Wal Mart carries all the major brands of oil and filters.
> 
> It's the cheapest place I've found to buy oil.


House brand : Supertech (iirc)

Not sure how good or bad they are, but Walmart Supertech fluids are definitely a popular choice for various flushes / double oil changes / etc.


----------



## Masta Plann (Jul 29, 2016)

theres a lot of debate which ones better, amsoil or mobil 1. I just bought Mobil1 at Costco and Amsoil at synthetichub com and i will try both on two cars (both corollas) and see which one performs better here in the cold Minnesota winter. i know its not apple to apple comparison but i know how both cars run before so i it should give me a good idea.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That will be interesting if there is a different. ^^^

What Kembolicous has to say is pretty spot on. I do run the Amsoil filters the full 25K since 1988. Never had a problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Masta Plann said:


> theres a lot of debate which ones better, amsoil or mobil 1. I just bought Mobil1 at Costco and Amsoil at synthetichub com and i will try both on two cars (both corollas) and see which one performs better here in the cold Minnesota winter. i know its not apple to apple comparison but i know how both cars run before so i it should give me a good idea.


Mobil 1 is best synthetic for $22.00 a 5 qt. Jug @ WalMart.
Amsoil is probably better.
ANY SYNTHETIC is better than the best natural oil.

If i were driving a Porche or Mercedes AMG i would probably buy Amsoil.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Royal Purple is pretty good synthetic oil.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> My concern is the oil filter. Are they designed to last 7500 miles? 10,000? 15,000?
> 
> I don't know the answer. Maybe someone on this forum does? And if the filter is left in after it's designed life, what are the negatives?


If oil filters keep you awake at night, you can install dual filtration.
Also oil coolers.

On tug boats, supply boats, offshore generators . . . we always used triple filtration. 3 inline filters.
3 for oil
3 for fuel.
3 for coolant.
These engines run 24 hours a day every day.
Also have bypass valves and piping to change all filters while motors are running.
On really large motors we would run " "sock filtration". Or press filtration.
Up to 6 foot tall metal cylinders filled with filtration tubes.
Shell Rotella T-40 for Diesels.
Used to run v-16's the size of a house.
Most were converted to run on natural gas right out of the well. After seperation and dehydration/ filtration. Turbines too.
I wired up 6 G.E. turbines on shell Ursa when i built it.That platform produces more electricity than the state of Rhode Island
Had Royal Purple gear oil in turbine ( jet) generators.
Would run hot oil transfer oil off the turbine exhaust( 2,400°) to use as process heat.

Also dealt with reverse osmosis filtration to turn sea water into drinking water.



Kembolicous said:


> Yes, I agree with those numbers. Walmart oil, at last check was made by Conoco Phillips. Conoco also makes Motorcraft oil and O'Reilly's Auto Parts house brand oil. Not sure about Walmart filters, but most likely built by Champ or Purolatorto Walmart spec. I have never used Walmart oil, but have used their Mercon V trans fluid.


Wal Mart has a $12.00 a jug synthetic i run in my truck with 175,000 miles.
Runs great.
Had to drill out 2 of the 4 spark plugs and put in a thread o let sleeve after redrilling and oversize tapping plug port.
Hairline cracks in aluminum head. Not spending $700.00 on new head. Drill & tap.Damn plugs broke off trying to remove.


----------



## Masta Plann (Jul 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Mobil 1 is best synthetic for $22.00 a 5 qt. Jug @ WalMart.
> Amsoil is probably better.
> ANY SYNTHETIC is better than the best natural oil.
> 
> If i were driving a Porche or Mercedes AMG i would probably buy Amsoil.


Totally agree. Synthetics are better than crude on a typical car and drive condition. For me my main criteria is the viscosity at really cold temperature (sub zero F). Some people want longer oil change interval.


----------

